# new plugs



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Picture_351.jpg


----------



## Salty Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

very nice Ill take 1.of each
GOODLUCK GOOD PLUGGIN


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I'm with*

Salty Dog on this one. Great work!!!!!! I'll take two also.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

what are those? and do you have any in blurple?


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

looking good smitty..


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

NICE!! 

Walt


----------

